# The Rush of the Hunt?



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

My friend showed me a hunting video from a Facebook page that I will not mention because I don't want to promote viewing. 

I will mention, I have nothing against hunting for the most part, even though I do not hunt for pleasure anymore. I believe the only reason I would hunt now would be out of necessity for food. 

Anyway, in this video (and I'm sure it is expressed in all of this guys videos) is an overwhelming expression of adrenaline, expressions of macho and joy in the killing of animals. He talks about how excited he is to see the blood and watch the struggle of the animal after it is shot. It's almost as if he worships the act of killing.

Maybe I'm getting old and sensitive but it bothers me to see this behavior in a relatively young hunter. I have seen this in many hunters young, old and those between. It is one reason I have distanced myself from hunting.

I guess I'm asking is this normal? I don't recall having this type of feeling when I hunted. I was excited, but I also felt respect for the quarry.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

If I didn't get that adrenaline rush from a hunt, I wouldn't hunt anymore. Probably why you don't hunt. I don't yell, fist pump, or hug everybody around me when I kill something, but it is a high for sure. I think you can have the rush and excitement and still respect the animal and the hunt. My least favorite part of hunting is an animal suffering, unfortunately, that is part of hunting. The biggest issue with hunting today is the lack of respect for the game, the hunt, and other hunters. It is worse now than ever before and it is not just kids.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

And yet you seem to enjoy the adrenaline rush of duping your quarry into believing it has found something to eat. Setting the hook. Watching it struggle against your tackle as it fights for its life. Only to be hauled out of the life giving water and unceremoniously placed on the hard ground while it gasps for life. And if you catch and release, you've forced your will, and your desire for pleasure on some unsuspecting creature without even the thought of using the animal for your consumption.

⫸<{{{{{⦅°>


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

You been sipping the bowguyonly koolaide?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The fun lies in the chase for me, as well as the anticipation in the moments leading up to the harvest. The act of killing is rather melancholy to me, though, especially with big game animals. Birds don't bother me as much.

I pass on tons of shots each year because I don't want to take one if I don't think it will get the job done quickly.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm right there with you High N Dry. My wife and I were talking the other night about a desire to travel and do things now that the kids are about out of the house. I used to want to do a hunting safari to Alaska or Canada or something. But at this point in my life, I'd just as soon photograph wildlife as shoot them. I can go any time of year, I don't need tags, and I can "hunt" in the national parks. Plus, I'm not a taxidermy guy anyway, so a nice photo on the wall means the same to me, as a mounted head means to other guys. I put in for a pronghorn and elk draw tag every year here in Idaho, but I'm honestly not sad when I don't draw. I've actually considered selling my hunting rifle and buying a good camera set up. 

I don't fault anyone for how they view hunting or the kill or whatever. I just personally don't get the thrill of it any more. So for guys that do, I guess just be happy that I'm one less hunter on the mountain and one less guy in the draw pool.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And I'll add - I don't feel bad at all about catching and releasing fish. Because when I release them, about 30 seconds later and they don't remember a thing. Which is EXACTLY why I've caught the same fish multiple times, on the same fly, in the same spot. And the fish don't die. We really just play a game of tag.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> And yet you seem to enjoy the adrenaline rush of duping your quarry into believing it has found something to eat. Setting the hook. Watching it struggle against your tackle as it fights for its life. Only to be hauled out of the life giving water and unceremoniously placed on the hard ground while it gasps for life. And if you catch and release, you've forced your will, and your desire for pleasure on some unsuspecting creature without even the thought of using the animal for your consumption.
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦅°>


True. Try not to take this as elitist or looking down on others as much as you want to think. Even in my fishing I have distanced myself from most anglers. I'm not into the, "Let's go rip some lips" crowd. And I'm not into yelling out, "Fish on!" when I hook a trout. I'm not a headhunter, although, big trout are great. I have probably killed knowingly (aware that not all catch and release trout survive) maybe a couple dozen trout in the last 30 years to consume while camping. It was actually hard to kill the ones I did. I had to look away as I smacked their heads on a rock, and I didn't like the last life struggle in my hands. So, in reality, I don't think my fishing feelings are that far off from my hunting feelings.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> And I'll add - I don't feel bad at all about catching and releasing fish. Because when I release them, about 30 seconds later and they don't remember a thing. Which is EXACTLY why I've caught the same fish multiple times, on the same fly, in the same spot. And the fish don't die. We really just play a game of tag.


Just like tag, with the equivalent of waterboarding thrown in the mix.

I knew I liked C&R fishing for some reason. But the thrill of the blood... There's simply no replacement.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

You can be excited about the moment of the kill, and not be bloodthirsty. I'll hoot and hollar, and fist pump. Getting to that moment can be a lot of hard work. In my opinion, the celebration isn't about death, but the success of everything coming together, and sustaining yourself by natural means. I'll admire the animal after the fact. They are beautiful to look at; but I will offer no apologies for engaging in the natural cycle of life.


Every animal on this planet is either predator, or prey. Depending on how we choose to view the world, we can be either - and personally, i think there are two types of people in the outdoors. Observers of nature, and participants of nature. I choose to participate, to be apart of the food chain, and not distance myself from what is truly required to sustain life. Death, IS part of life, always has been. Modern society distances us from that quite well. Almost everything we eat, someone, somewhere, had to kill and gut an animal . Everything from mayonnaise in fry sauce, to hamburgers from wendy's. When I can, I like to cut out the middleman and do it myself.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I would argue I am bloodthirsty, because I LOVE to eat elk, and deer. But I’m not in it to kill for a thrill, just smoked backstrap.

Also I’m a fly fisherman who keeps more than a few trout to eat every year, because I enjoy eating trout. I would say 99% go back in the water but I’m not shy about harvesting one if it’s legal where I am fishing. Even if I get dirty looks from other anglers.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I mean no disrespect to High N Dry and his take on hunting. To each his own. But after reading your reason given for giving up hunting, (adrenaline rush, excitement) I thought that that could be the reason you don't hunt now. If I also lost "the "thrill of the hunt", I'd give it up as well.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

To me its all about being in the outdoors, gun with me or not. Had to give up big game cause of leg amd back issues, still muck around in the marsh (can't hit a duck anyway), and still love to cast a pole--although it seems that golf is taking up more of my time in the summer. If I get a duck we eat it, if we feel like fish we keep some. No big rush for me, just enjoyment. EDIT: Oh yea the old yellow scooter takes up alot of time also


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I mean no disrespect to High N Dry and his take on hunting. To each his own. But after reading your reason given for giving up hunting, (adrenaline rush, excitement) I thought that that could be the reason you don't hunt now. If I also lost "the "thrill of the hunt", I'd give it up as well.


I guess I didn't express what I'm talking about very well. I'm not talking about the normal anticipation, excitement and adrenaline of hunting or fishing. I'm talking about (in my opinion) the expressions of someone who is overzealous about killing and seeing blood and seeing an animal struggle. I have never hunted with someone that relishes in the site of large pools of blood where a hit animal has laid down, or someone who is almost frothing at the mouth as he explains how the animal was wounded and shaking, then falling, then getting back up and how he then thumped it again with another round. The guy in the videos just seems over the top. Kind of like he could be the next mass murderer or serial killer because he likes it so much.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Dang whipper snappers, probably because of violent video games.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Well, one guy with possible mental issues in a video doesn't mean everyone his age has a screw loose too.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

You hit on something Gary and HighNDry. I absolutely love the outdoors. I have as much fun checking cameras as I do hunting the critters. What I find on camera is so cool! Once I shoot it, the work begins. 

I get excited to see and shoot cow elk as I do bulls. We enjoy the meat. This years cow is way gamier- shoot a smaller one next time note to self. When I stop being excited about what I'm doing, then it's time to hang it up. If I stop being excited to catch fish then I'll stop. 

I don't enjoy killing things for the sake of killing them. There are prairie dogs all over out here in the prairie. I don't shoot them. I've shot a few but I ended up feeling horrible about it. I don't hunt coyotes or varmints really. I don't think I could trap critters, unless I need to protect livestock or something like that. If I'm not going to eat it, then I don't need to kill it. Except mice. 

I teach my kids the same thing. That is respecting nature and God's creations. I don't delight in the shedding of blood..... but i really enjoy time outside with those I love. If I shoot it, then I better use it or get it to someone who needs it. My dad is the same way as you HighNDry. He hunts with me because there are plenty, but we both don't shoot a lot and let the kids shoot, or I shoot and tell the kids great shot. 

Thought provoking.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I hope that I can make a quick clean kill. No reason for the animal to suffer needlessly.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Who's to say what is normal excitement. We are all individuals and respond in different ways. I expect a kid to get excited on his first kill or his first fish but I think most that have been in the "end zone" a few times act like it. 



Yes we all have seen some videos where the guys (don't remember gals) being so excited they really do get buck fever (and fish fever) and fall to their lowest levels of training...


I hunt and keep fish because I enjoy being outside and enjoy the meat but I agree with Clarq, I don't celebrate the killing part (even fish and birds).


----------

